# Cold or Teething?



## Dylan'sMom (Aug 6, 2004)

Let me just say this is probably a stupid question, but I am so tired I need some imput.

My DS had a low-grade fever Saturday afternoon thru Monday off & on. We took him into the doctor and they didn't find anything other then a little congestion probably from a cold. No ear infections, fortunately. But, DS has been extremely cranky this whole time. We stayed home yesterday, but I had to come back to work today and so he went to day care. Well, I went for lunch to nurse him & they said he had refused to take his EBM bottle all morning. That means he didn't eat from about 7:30 till I got there at Noon. He also didn't nurse very well with me. He ate some from one side and then would not take the other. He's also been fighting me the last day or two to feel or look inside his mouth to see if he's teething. (When I have been able to, I don't feel anything)

Sooo....the question to this story is - Do you think he's just not eating because he doesn't feel good or should I worry? Or is it a little to early to worry? DH says not to worry and will fill him up tonight. Any thoughts??


----------



## awnja (Sep 1, 2004)

When dd drools people say, "oh, she's teething." She pulls at her ear: "teething." When she fusses, "I bet someone's teehing!" Well she's been doing all these things for much of her life. Sure she might be teething, but I'm not holding my breath. And its not like its an illness if she is; its not like she's getting her wisdom teeth. (I am though







)

Even if he is teething, you won't feel the tooth. When you do find a tooth, the symptoms of teething should be over. I think. A low grade fever by itself isn't usually a concern, but loss of appitite is. That's usually something my pediatrician's office has me watch for... its never happened, the little piggy.

Anyway, he sounds uncomfortable so you should get to the bottom of it. Maybe he's fighting a little infection and will feel better in a couple days. I would assume its something beyond teething, personally.

julie


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Your baby is 7 mos? she is teething! Mine all were in agony for months with teething. It was bloody hell.

Try hylands teethig tablets. Let her suck on a cold or frozen washcloth beofre a feed to numb her gums a little.

I had to resort to baby Motrin myself, some nights. Those teeth hurt them more than the wisdom teeth they are getting now!

Read this now:

http://www.kellymom.com/babyconcerns/teething.html

Sorry to disagree with you, awnja.


----------



## awnja (Sep 1, 2004)

no problem... MINE has no teeth(dispite the fact that so many older ladies have seen the drool and insisted she was teething... can't argue with some folks -even about your own baby, I tell you!







T ), so anyway you are a much better resourse.


----------



## zenma (Mar 1, 2004)

could be a little of both... i agree that signs of teething can happen long before the tooth. my baby just had a cold that dragged on for two weeks. she was spunky most of that time and ate constantly - way more than her usual - very, very moody and clingy. i started wondering if it was the cold, if she was teething, if it was a growth spurt.... we went to the doc and she was declared healthy. the next day her little baby voice is super hoarse. i realized that during her two weeks of mostly mild cold she probably had a very sore throat that contributed to her major clingy-ness, moodiness, etc during that time. often, when i'm sick i'll have a really painful sore throat for a couple of days. after the pain passes and i'm ok i'll turn up with a husky voice - she must of gotten this from me.

so it's possible your baby has some pain where you can't see it and that isn't teething-related. throat, gas, headache... tylenol might be of help if you use that - bring some relief wherever the pain is.

hope he's feeling better now!


----------

